# Red Rose



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

i started off with a rusted out 1967 schwinn krate & got it powder coated candy blue by a homie of mine not yet have a theme in my mind...






this was how it looked when i first got it..


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

after powder coating


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

The name is red rose but the bike is blue


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> The name is red rose but the bike is blue


jaja ya bro i didn't have a theme in mind when i got it powder coated & at the time its getting sand blasted to get painted


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

i needed sum handlebars, seatpost & brackets which i got from socios b.c. prez & a springer seat i got from 78 monte 4 life


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

went with some 48 spoke rims






& got some springer fork, planing on bending them too,






just waiting to get my rims from my boy & frame is currently getting sandblasted


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Wondering what should I use for the support bar on the fork??? Was thinking water twist but not sure yet.. Any suggestions homies?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Water twist will look good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tin-Tin said:


> jaja ya bro i didn't have a theme in mind when i got it powder coated & at the time its getting sand blasted to get painted


So your painting it red? I got some og red grips for sale if your looking for some?


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> So your painting it red? I got some og red grips for sale if your looking for some?


You got any og the og 1s with glitter?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tin-Tin said:


> You got any og the og 1s with glitter?


No sorry. I just got the ones I posted.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> No sorry. I just got the ones I posted.


alright bro. if you do get sum hmu?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You got it.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You got it.


pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm replied


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tin-Tin said:


> went with some 48 spoke rims
> View attachment 652206
> & got some springer fork, planing on bending them too,
> View attachment 652208
> just waiting to get my rims from my boy & frame is currently getting sandblasted


nice statr bro cant wait to see how it comes out what are your plans for it


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> nice statr bro cant wait to see how it comes out what are your plans for it


thanx homie. i plan on tanking it, painting it a nice dark red, maybe adding murals later on, using og parts but also custom parts. and we'll see what comes after that jaja. just taking sometime cause i got my 1st baby on it's way:run:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tin-Tin said:


> thanx homie. i plan on tanking it, painting it a nice dark red, maybe adding murals later on, using og parts but also custom parts. and we'll see what comes after that jaja. just taking sometime cause i got my 1st baby on it's way:run:


 congrats on the baby bro an cant wait to see it done


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> congrats on the baby bro an cant wait to see it done


Thanx homie & rite back at you. Can't wait to see yours done


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tin-Tin said:


> Thanx homie & rite back at you. Can't wait to see yours done


thanks bro


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

getting these forks off the homie sgtsiko1


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking good bro.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dgriego said:


> Looking good bro.


thanx homie


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

currently got the homie raul doing some frame work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tin-Tin said:


> currently got the homie raul doing some frame work


Yup yup. I will have some updates this weekend.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup yup. I will have some updates this weekend.


uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got some updates, I will post some pics today when I get a chance. Happy fathers Day!!!


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got some updates, I will post some pics today when I get a chance. Happy fathers Day!!!


alright homie. & thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok sorry about the delay but it was a very busy weekend. So here we go. I should have took more pics. I got the paint off the area for the tank.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

First piece cut and ready to weld in.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sides and bottom are cut. Just one more piece to cut but I will work on that after I weld the sides and bottom on. I gotta get some more welding wire and I will be welding everything together on Tuesday. More updates soon.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Sides and bottom are cut. Just one more piece to cut but I will work on that after I weld the sides and bottom on. I gotta get some more welding wire and I will be welding everything together on Tuesday. More updates soon.


sounds good bro
great job so faruffin:


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dgriego said:


> Looking good.


thanx homie. you done with yours for now?


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Tin-Tin said:


> thanx homie. you done with yours for now?


Yea I'm done with the red one I built it for my oldest daughter. I was going to built a bike for show but I started a frame off build on a 65 impala for a family member so I am going to be tied up with this project for about a year or so.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dgriego said:


> Yea I'm done with the red one I built it for my oldest daughter. I was going to built a bike for show but I started a frame off build on a 65 impala for a family member so I am going to be tied up with this project for about a year or so.


that blue impala is real nice bro gl on the build, does it have a topic?


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

I might do one on it later as of now I have been working on my photography topic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Got some more work done on the frame today. I will post some more pics tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dgriego said:


> I might do one on it later as of now I have been working on my photography topic.


What's the name of your topic bro?


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Got some more work done on the frame today. I will post some more pics tomorrow morning.


Sounds good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok welded in the bottom part.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Both sides welded on...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just gotta weld this piece in. I got the metal cut out but it got late last night. I will do some grinding and get the piece welded in by the weekend. Hopefully I can drop it off Saturday.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I just gotta weld this piece in. I got the metal cut out but it got late last night. I will do some grinding and get the piece welded in by the weekend. Hopefully I can drop it off Saturday.


Looking good bro.. pm sent


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Tin-Tin said:


> What's the name of your topic bro?


Photo's by dgriego.


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

chrismiller said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:


thanx bro you got a really nice frame too


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

haha thanks! getting some parts soon for it


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

chrismiller said:


> haha thanks! getting some parts soon for it


what are planin on doin to it bro?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost done with the grinding. I will post some pics up when I get a chance.


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Tin-Tin said:


> what are planin on doin to it bro?


I'm getting some more frame mods done 
-3d tank
-3d skirts to match. 

And Im planning on doing a cherry theme trike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

chrismiller said:


> I'm getting some more frame mods done
> -3d tank
> -3d skirts to match.
> 
> And Im planning on doing a cherry theme trike


i think ce707 has a cherry sprocket for sale ..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And here it is alll done and delivered.


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Clown Confusion said:


> i think ce707 has a cherry sprocket for sale ..


Tell him to pm me pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

You can lol


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Clown Confusion said:


> You can lol


Who is it ? What's his lil name


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Ce707 his name is errik


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry its in AZ now


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

never mine then lol


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Dammit


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

chrismiller said:


> I'm getting some more frame mods done
> -3d tank
> -3d skirts to match.
> 
> And Im planning on doing a cherry theme trike


sounds cool bro keep us updated..


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Tin-Tin said:


> sounds cool bro keep us updated..


Getting sent out for body work tomorrow


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

chrismiller said:


> Getting sent out for body work tomorrow


that's wassup bro we just got done on the bondo work for mine..


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

how it's sitting now.. thinking about leaving it on 16's but would it be considered a 16"?


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

yeah... they go by the wheels so if you leave the 16s on there its gonna be in the 16 in class


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

No it will still be a 20" its the frame sizes they look at


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> No it will still be a 20" its the frame sizes they look at


alright thanx.. i had also heard they went by rim size like chrismiller bro...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

It depens on the judge some really never had bikes so the dont know wat thet looking at ask raul he will tell you ..


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> It depens on the judge some really never had bikes so the dont know wat thet looking at ask raul he will tell you ..


will do, thanx again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yea they always go by frame size.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yea they always go by frame size.


thanx raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No problem homie. What's next on the project?


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> No problem homie. What's next on the project?


as of right now bro im not sure.. debating weather i should put 16's or 20's..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Tin-Tin said:


> as of right now bro im not sure.. debating weather i should put 16's or 20's..


You know wat would look good put a 16"rim in the front
And a 20" rim in the back ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> You know wat would look good put a 16"rim in the front
> And a 20" rim in the back ...


Yup, I haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

thinking that thats what im going to do with some 28 spoked rims


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

how it sits now, not the best looking but getting there slowly.
16" front rim, 20" back...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good! What's next?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i got some og 20 '' rims for sale gold and chrome


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

nice bro!


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Badass homie


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Looks good! What's next?


thanx bro, thinking of making some handlebars like latin active 2...


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> i got some og 20 '' rims for sale gold and chrome


thanx homie but as of right now idk if im gonna use gold..


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

chrismiller said:


> nice bro!





sgtsiko1 said:


> Badass homie


thanx homies, how are your guys's builds coming along?..


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Anymore progress???


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

the frame is done but the fenders im still waiting on to be shipped .. then there getting ready to be customized


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dgriego said:


> Anymore progress???


no not yet bro just primered it today:nosad:


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

chrismiller said:


> the frame is done but the fenders im still waiting on to be shipped .. then there getting ready to be customized


thats wassup bro post pics up when you can


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

just got these whitewalls but does anyone know how i could remove that lil brand mark???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u cant


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Red Rose after the painter did his work...:nosad:
are you kiddin me? gonna give him a call about this..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 684236
> View attachment 684240
> View attachment 684241
> View attachment 684242
> ...


What happened?


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What happened?


The paint is dripped & there's finger prints on it..


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn bro. That sucks hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

It looks like he used single stage paint to me.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dgriego said:


> Damn bro. That sucks hope you get it sorted out.


hope we can work something out homie...
if not im gonna just look for a better painter to redo it & add designs..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

That's pretty messed up!...u should get ur money back


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> That's pretty messed up!...u should get ur money back


Ya bro just talked to him he said to get 1500 grit sandpaper and to wet sand it..
Still pretty fucked up but I really didn't feel like arguing...


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

I wouldn't waste any time trying to cut and buff it out it won't work, it is going to have to be a repaint if want if fixed.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Red Rose's OG bent forks..


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 688666
> 
> Red Rose's OG bent forks..


Looks good.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dgriego said:


> Looks good.


thanx bro slowly but surely getting there.. after repainting comes plating..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What else you need to do homie?


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What else you need to do homie?


I gotta body count lace my rims bro that'll be it for now but not sure weather to use banana seat or my springer seat..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Use wat u like bro...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tin-Tin said:


> I gotta body count lace my rims bro that'll be it for now but not sure weather to use banana seat or my springer seat..


Well if you go with a banana seat then you gotta use a sissybar. You have more upholstery options with a banana seat then a cruiser seat but those chromed out spring seats do look bad ass.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Well if you go with a banana seat then you gotta use a sissybar. You have more upholstery options with a banana seat then a cruiser seat but those chromed out spring seats do look bad ass.


ya bro i guess i am gonna stick with my springer seat...
any og rims fs tho?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tin-Tin said:


> ya bro i guess i am gonna stick with my springer seat...
> any og rims fs tho?


Nope, sorry. I still got that rear fender if you need it?


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Nope, sorry. I still got that rear fender if you need it?


Well as of now no but I'll let you know homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tin-Tin said:


> Well as of now no but I'll let you know homie


No problem. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i got chrome and gold ones


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> i got chrome and gold ones


you don't got any used ones bro? Not yet chromed?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i got some s7 schwinn og rims need to be chromed


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

my first attempt at lacing spokes...


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> i got some s7 schwinn og rims need to be chromed


ooh alright bro thanx looking for an s2 tho


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Rim looks good.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dgriego said:


> Rim looks good.


Thanx bro anything new on your bike?
How's that Impala coming out btw?


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Tin-Tin said:


> Thanx bro anything new on your bike?
> How's that Impala coming out btw?


Haven't done nothing to the bike lately been putting in some serious work on the 65. I have a built topic on it in the project rides section drop in and check it out.


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

It is called backyard build 1965 impala.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

TTT
finally in good hands


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Keep us updated


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

TTT The homie Mike getting down


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 695297
> 
> my first attempt at lacing spokes...


 bad ass body counts homie


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> bad ass body counts homie


thanx homie that was my 1st attempt


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dgriego said:


> Looking good


thanx homie just a lil sneak peak


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT anymore updates???


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 675882
> View attachment 675883
> 
> just got these whitewalls but does anyone know how i could remove that lil brand mark???


White shoe polish.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

upgrades coming soon my baby boy was just born so things have been a lil slower


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Tin-Tin said:


> upgrades coming soon my baby boy was just born so things have been a lil slower


Right on congrats on the baby.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tin-Tin said:


> upgrades coming soon my baby boy was just born so things have been a lil slower


Congrats bro


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

thanx guys appreciate it


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

how it currently looks & not doneuffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 896386
> how it currently looks & not doneuffin:


I will take some pics of it the next time I go over there.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I will take some pics of it the next time I go over there.


alright bro, was the frame still looking the same when you went?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tin-Tin said:


> alright bro, was the frame still looking the same when you went?


I think there's silver leaf and more pin striping on it now. I will check it out next time I go over there.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

yea bro all he said he ad to d no was clear but I didn't get a pic


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Red Rose's frame finished


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Cant wait to see it put back together.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dgriego said:


> Cant wait to see it put back together.


thanx bro still gotta gather some parts


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Frame came out nice bro


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> Frame came out nice bro


Thanx homie Mike did a great job


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad your happy with your paint job thanks for the business


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Hercule (Jul 15, 2013)

Glws


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Hercule said:


> Glws


what?


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

lilmikew86 said:


> Glad your happy with your paint job thanks for the business









will definitely be needing some more pinstriping after I get some parts plated bro


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

just picked this headlight upuffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey bro I think I forgot to pm you? I will pm you tomorrow and tell you what the said


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Hey bro I think I forgot to pm you? I will pm you tomorrow and tell you what the said


yea bro hmu whenever


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT any updates?


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dgriego said:


> TTT any updates?


as of now no bro been a lil caught up but sure do still got a couple of plans


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

TTT
Got some Wong's on the way


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool build. I like the patterns


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


> cool build. I like the patterns


thanx man, tryin to keep it og


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hows the bike comming along


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

TTT Haven't been on here much but here's a lil peek of how it's looking as of right now


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dgriego said:


> Looks good.


thanks homie was planning on having parts plated by May but shit happens..


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Almost there just got a couple other parts to go & off to chrome shop


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What other parts do you need? You still interested in that sissybar?


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What other parts do you need? You still interested in that sissybar?


I need fenders n ya I'll still be needing that sissy bar


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tin-Tin said:


> I need fenders n ya I'll still be needing that sissy bar


Ok just let me know and if you need any things else


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I got a schwinn 2 piece seat and seat post


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Ok just let me know and if you need any things else


will do bro


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> I got a schwinn 2 piece seat and seat post


I got 1


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 1278818


Bike is looking good.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

D.Griego said:


> Bike is looking good.


thanks homie how's the impala?


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

TTT


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

Tin-Tin said:


> TTT


Any updates??


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

bluedreamz said:


> Any updates??


Build came to a stop because of baby momma drama but should be up n going again soon..


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

New parts


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 1501577
> 
> View attachment 1501585
> 
> New parts


Nice!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

looking good tin tin


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks fellas, slowly but surely


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just read whole thread , bike is looking sick man


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> Just read whole thread , bike is looking sick man


thanx man you got some nice builds too


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

TTT! 
Just picked up what I had been looking for, more parts coming soon!


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

TTT 
Haven't been on here for a while but picking up a turntable pretty soon from my buddy who owns Monster Madness from the 90's


----------

